# Disc Brake Adapter - 96 Klein Pulse Comp



## TheHuth (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I'm thinking about putting disc brakes on my 96 Klein Pulse Comp. I see there is an adapter kit designed for Trek, Gary Fisher, and Klein frames. Has anyone here used this adapter? Even better does anyone know if it will work on the Klein Pulse Comp?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I believe the adapter you are referring to is to adapt the 22mm Hayes disc mount on those frames to an IS standard mount. It is not designed to allow discs to be mounted to a non-disc frame.

There are adapters available should you really want to run a rear disc on your 1996 Pulse:
www.a2zcomponents.com

Brake Therapy Conversion Kit


----------



## TheHuth (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you for the heads up. I'll check that out.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I honestly don't know if disc brakes on rear wheels are all that necessary. It would be nice, but only 30% of a bike's stopping power is in the rear wheel anyway. Why not just get a good set of caliper brake pads? People rode rim brakes for many years before disc came out. If it's a money thing, probably cheaper to buy a new frame than try to adapt an old klein frame for disc.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

You can also make a mount out of flat aluminum stock if you're a handy sort and have it welded on. I did that with several bikes back in the V brake - Disc brake transition days.


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a 98 Attitude Comp with this setup. I used the a2z adaper. I also used an xtr caliper with IS mounts. I tried a new XT caliper with post mounts but it hit the frame. The smallest rotor that works is 180mm. It works great and I really like it since its my rain xc bike.


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

Looked at a few pics of that frame. I doesn't look like it has the required mount.


----------

